# Türen überwachen / alarmieren Logo! 8



## sandro94 (17 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ganz neue hier und habe auch noch keine Erfahrung. Mir geht es darum herauszufinden ob ich meine Idee überhaupt mit der Logo! 8 von Siemens lösen kann. 

Ziel ist:
- zwei Türen mit einem Magnetsensor überwachen ob sie geschlossen sind oder nicht.
- die zwei Türen sind nicht im selben Gebäude, die Gebäude stehen aber nebeneinander
- wenn sich die Türen ausserhalb des erlaubten Zeitraums öffnet, soll eine SMS an eine bestimmte Nr. versendet werden

Meine Überlegung:
- beide Türen mit einem Sensor ausstatten
- Gebäude 1, Sensor direkt mit der Logo! 8 verbinden
- Gebäude 2, Sensor mit einem Funk-Modul verbinden, den Zustand an ein weiteres Funkmodul senden welches mit der Logo! 8 verbunden ist
- Logo! 8 mit einem CMR2020 GSM-Modul ausstatten und damit dann die SMS versenden

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 
Weiss jemand ob das so umsetzbar ist! Und gibt es solche Funkmodule um den Zustand des Sensors an die Logo! 8 zu senden?

Besten Danke 

LG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Mai 2022)

Wenn das Ganze

nicht Sicherheitsrelevant ist und
nicht sonstwo integriert werden muss
bist Du mit etwas Arduino- bzw. ESP-Bastelei günstiger und schneller ...


----------

